# Sycamore lumber - is it worth it or this stuff junk?



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

I've got an opportunity to get my hands on about 110 board feet of 4/4 sycamore for about $1.50 a B/F.

Never worked it, and never heard much about anyone working it.

What I've read online says that it can cup,warp and twist something awful. But pictures look sort of like lacewood/maple mix.

What do you guys and gals think? 1.50 sounds like a good price for anything.


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

Sycamore is great wood when Quarter sawn. If it is not it will twist cup and warp even after it has dried. That is my personal experience


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

From what ive heard unless its quarter sawn its really difficult to keep from cupping and twisting. I think it looks really cool when quarter sawn.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I've used it a couple of times when it came in a load of assorted. Not a fan.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for confirming fella's. I'll take a pass on this one, maybe pick a small bit up int he future to try out.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow I just bought a load earlier this year not quarter sawn.LOL trust me to get it wrong.It is all thick stock so I am hoepeful. Alistair


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Alistair, you probably have euro sycamore, a maple.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I got hold of several bf of spalted sycamore once. It worked beautifully and looked great. I actually used some of it for this:


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I have only used quarter sawn, and I have had good luck with it. 
American Sycamore is also a Maple


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

If it is quarter sawn, that is a good price. It is easy to work with, and has a unique look.


----------



## bannerpond1 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have quartersawn Indiana sycamore and it's very stable and attractive. I saw a reference to its being called, "American lacewood." I have some QS boards with both sapwood and heartwood and it's very striking. I'd take all the sycamore logs I could get and have them QS. Heck, burn the rest, but the QS is worth the trouble.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I really like the QS sycamore. I would check to see if it is QS. It might be a heck of a deal.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

It can be beautiful stuff, it's true. +1 to Monte's (and others) suggestion above.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

One of my favorites and I have found it easy to work and finish.


----------



## Picken5 (Jan 12, 2011)

I love QS sycamore. Beautiful and pretty easy to work with - but keep your tools sharp.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

American sycamore is a monotype, that is, it is the only species in its genus. It is similar to maple in pore structure, but is is not a maple. The genus for sycamore is Platanus. The genus for maple is Acer. They are in different families.

Quartersawn sycamore is the most beautiful North American hardwood in my opinion. I have sawn plenty of it.


----------

